# Killer mystery snail?



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a mystery snail about 1+1/4" around who never seems to be satisfied no matter how much food I get to it. A few days ago I bought 2 tiger nerite snails of slightly smaller but nonetheless comparable sizes, (which is what I'd been looking for when I settled on the mystery) and by the next morning they were both gone. I know they are only supposed to eat dead snails but they were both alive & dippin around the tank for about 10hrs before I went to sleep. It has also started sucking on my ADF while he's sleeping & once left scrape marks all on his back so the ADF is now in my birthing tank. Ate my kuhli loach (alive) the day I brought it home & although I tried to get it away the loach died shortly after. My question is A-What should I feed him to get him to stop going for live things & B-Would that even stop him? Right now he gets garden weeds, random veggies, frozen blood worms, and algae (including algae discs I put in for my gold algae eater) & food that are on the gravel. Basically I want to get him happier or re-home him if he can't stop eating live things. Please help! Thank you :fish:


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i would say get rid of him so you can have a normal fish tank haha


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

That's what I've been thinking but I wanted to give him (her?) a shot :/ Thank you!


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

I could arrange an unfortunate accident for the killer snail so you could collect the life insurance. I would want a cut of course. Lol.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

wow... ive got to say ive never heard of a mystery snail gone carnivore before. You sure you actualy got a mystery snail?

edit; actualy my kuhlis have been getting harder and harder to find in my tank (im begining to suspect i no longer have all six) I wonder if my snail has been having a few late night snacks as well... Looks like ill be moving him into my hex


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ive never noticed any of my mystery snails even chewing on a dead fish before. hmm thats weird.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wow that is so odd.... I've had a few Mystery Snails before and they never did that.... Mine now obey's to the rule of my Pleco and Featherfin lol.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

FishMatt said:


> Wow that is so odd.... I've had a few Mystery Snails before and they never did that.... Mine now obey's to the rule of my Pleco and Featherfin lol.


lol. Remove the snail. And then.. something..

I dunno but

remove the snail
???
profit? 

Sorry Im bored. but yeah ditch the snail. How did you find him eating a kuhli loach?


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

i had that happen a few times with mine munching on my mollies. I got rid of mine and got smaller snails. So far its worked out great.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

dan3345 said:


> lol. Remove the snail. And then.. something..
> 
> I dunno but
> 
> ...


lol is that supposed to be like the underpants gnomes?
step 1 collect underpants
step 2 ......
step 3 profit


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Lol that was a funny episode...

Yeah remove the apple and get some nerites


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

Everyone- I KNOW!!! I've never had a snail do this, he's a douche! I found a home for him that is snail-free, new owner knows his Lecter-esque habits, he'll be the only one with a lot of fast-moving fish so no one's an easy target. 

That dude-Never took one out on him, what was I thinking!?

Corwin- HA HA HA sorry, I hope that's not it! They're great hiders, positive thoughts  And yes, it IS a legit mystery snail...from the dark side. 

Rev- It WASN'T dead, he was eating it alive. I found the snail with this flailing thing sticking out of it & frantically tried separating. It lived for less than 5sec which I actually think was involuntary muscle spasm because the head was COMPLETELY gone. 

uglyfish- V added me on FB, your turn! Lol I kid...kinda...  I'm going to get tiger nerites again (once the killer is gone), and I hope it goes better. I don't know how I either get perfect fish, or really f*ed up in the head ones this tank. It's been a learning experience!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

ive noticed that some tanks seem to hold curses with them, lol and theres always something going wrong with either the tank or something inside it.

Update one my fish, im pretty sure that most of my kuhlis are alive and well, I got home at 12ish today and turned on the light in my room where the 20g is in time to see four or so dark kuhlis darting for safety in the tank. Where their hiding in the day time I dont know though, as i searched that tank high and low and could only find two. (... unless their ALL hiding in the conch shell i have in there)

Yeah i actualy preffer nerites anyways (good choice) their all around a better pet, less destructive, smaller yet still big, non agressive, wont breed, etc. (though i warn you nerites will lay eggs so if you see what looks like white sesame seeds in your tank dont worry)

You could also look into trumpet snails, their a great way of keeping your substrate cleaner as they burrow through it. They will breed though so if you dont like that idea then dont get them.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

Corwin- Sorry, just now saw your reply. Yeah this tank has had some of the most stupid & weird problems of any tank I've had, and I've had some pretty complex tanks.. (???) I got new tiger nerites, they're doing well & not killing anyone. Thank you for the suggestion of the trumpets but I staying away from those specifically for the breeding...one problem I HAVEN'T had with this tank is libido!


----------

